# Rider with 25.5" circumference, round ("asian") head, looking for a bike helmet....



## ykurtz (Aug 5, 2013)

*Rider with 25.5" circumference, round ("asian") head, looking for a bike helmet....*

I tried suggestions from this site: Bike Helmets for Large Heads and tried all the usual suspects: Bell SLV/Triton/Kinghead, Bontrager Quantum, Giro Venti/Savant/Hex, Louis Garneau Arcterus, Lazer Helium, et al., including all of the 65+ cm helmets across 5 different bike shops. Nothing will come down over my temples; not even close. I even bought the largest helmet sold in Japan (an OKG Kabuto) which caters to round headed riders, but even that was too tight around the temples. I ordered a 5XL motorcycle half helmet which, fingers crossed, will work for me, BUT: I'd love to get a bike helmet to keep it light and well ventilated. I'm in Texas and it gets pretty hot 'round here. Any suggestions?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

google search....... Bike Helmets for Large Heads

one of these is bound to fit, up to 26". the lbs probably just doesn't stock the very largest size. that moto helmet is going to roast your brain.

Just as a heads up, I only have experience with Bell and Giro helmets, but they fit different types of heads better than the other. Bell usually works better for oval shaped heads, and Giro for round heads... from past experiences anyway YMMV.


----------



## ykurtz (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, d365. I've seen that page and have systematically gone through that list where possible. I've ordered and sent back 5 helmets already, some from Europe and Japan, and, of course, here in the states. I've tracked them down to local LBS's so I could actually go there and try them on, and even ordered them through the store so I wouldn't have to deal with shipping hassles in case the helmet didn't fit. No luck. I got the 5XL half helmet today, and even that doesn't fit me; another visit to the post office to ship back a failed attempt. I'm thinking I'll need to find some place that can make a custom bike helmet, but so far I've not been able to find anything like that.


----------



## formicaman (Dec 2, 2011)

My wife has a truly gigantic head and the only thing I've managed to find for her is a Bern skate XXXL helmet. It's a hard shell multi-impact, not a true bike helmet, but it does have at least a little ventilation and some people think those kind of helmets might actually be better for mountain biking as opposed to road.


----------



## ykurtz (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, formicaman. I continue to try to hunt something down. The motorcycle helmets I can find that fit me are all 3+ pounds and not very amenable to 100 degree days and bike rides.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought a Kali Chakra plus m/l My head is slightly smaller then yours but this helmet is actually loose on me. It could fit someone with a much larger head and I'm a 2x


----------



## ykurtz (Aug 5, 2013)

RossJamis said:


> I bought a Kali Chakra plus m/l My head is slightly smaller then yours but this helmet is actually loose on me. It could fit someone with a much larger head and I'm a 2x


Did you buy it online or were you able to try it on at a retailer first? I actually ordered the Kali Prana Carbon DH/MX helmet in XXL to see if it fits. If I can find a retailer that has the Chakra, I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

ykurtz said:


> Did you buy it online or were you able to try it on at a retailer first? I actually ordered the Kali Prana Carbon DH/MX helmet in XXL to see if it fits. If I can find a retailer that has the Chakra, I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


 I bought it online on ebay. I researched a lot of reviews and people said it ran big and they were right. I normally take a 2x and this is a size large. It is also a very nice helmet for the price. It is very light, has bee netting and has a ratcheting adjuster that snugs the helmet down.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Rider with 25.5" circumference, round ("asian") head, looking for a bike helm...*

I wear a size 7 3/4 hat (not sure how that equates to inches) and I bought a Specialized Max helmet. It has adjustable retention, with a little bit left over for me.

Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Found a 68cm helmet from a Chinese supplier but they don't sell single units....will keep searching


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

ykurtz said:


> I tried suggestions from this site: Bike Helmets for Large Heads and tried all the usual suspects: Bell SLV/Triton/Kinghead, Bontrager Quantum, Giro Venti/Savant/Hex, Louis Garneau Arcterus, Lazer Helium, et al., including all of the 65+ cm helmets across 5 different bike shops. Nothing will come down over my temples; not even close. I even bought the largest helmet sold in Japan (an OKG Kabuto) which caters to round headed riders, but even that was too tight around the temples. I ordered a 5XL motorcycle half helmet which, fingers crossed, will work for me, BUT: I'd love to get a bike helmet to keep it light and well ventilated. I'm in Texas and it gets pretty hot 'round here. Any suggestions?


DIY... If you can't buy one, then learn more about helmet designs and build one for yourself. Better that than nothing at all.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

New Arrived Big-size Bicycle Helmet - Buy Novelty Bicycle Helmets,Fashion Bicycle Helmet,Mtb Bicycle Helmet Product on Alibaba.com

Big Size Bicycle Helmet For Man/woman Cycle Helmet - Buy Fashion Bicycle Helmet,Bicycle Helmet Design Fashion,Bicycle Helmet Covers Fashion Product on Alibaba.com

These helmets from China go to 65cm....not sure how difficult to order. Good luck on your search....took me almost a year to find a helmet, no brands fit me in the temple, tried just about every brand out there until I tried Specialized S-works MT and it fit wider than everyone else.


----------



## ykurtz (Aug 5, 2013)

BigJZ74 said:


> New Arrived Big-size Bicycle Helmet - Buy Novelty Bicycle Helmets,Fashion Bicycle Helmet,Mtb Bicycle Helmet Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> Big Size Bicycle Helmet For Man/woman Cycle Helmet - Buy Fashion Bicycle Helmet,Bicycle Helmet Design Fashion,Bicycle Helmet Covers Fashion Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> These helmets from China go to 65cm....not sure how difficult to order. Good luck on your search....took me almost a year to find a helmet, no brands fit me in the temple, tried just about every brand out there until I tried Specialized S-works MT and it fit wider than everyone else.


Thanks. I'm going to try to get a Specialized Max. While I don't think that will work either, I have heard that they work better on rounder shaped heads. We'll see.


----------



## ykurtz (Aug 5, 2013)

JRT_in_WMass said:


> DIY... If you can't buy one, then learn more about helmet designs and build one for yourself. Better that than nothing at all.


Main reason for me getting a bike helmet is so I can participate in official races. They will not let me on the trails without a helmet. And the helmet has to be certified by some standards body or another. My cardboard and Styrofoam with duct tape won't fly for that. That said, for normal everyday riding, I'm not overly concerned about wearing a helmet.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

ykurtz said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try to get a Specialized Max. While I don't think that will work either, I have heard that they work better on rounder shaped heads. We'll see.


I must say all of the Specialized helmets I tried fit well for me at the temple ....most of them had a taller profile than the MT so they made my head look bigger than it need to....LOL. If a brand was gonna work, Specialized might be it. Good Luck


----------

